# Leicester Reptile Meeting 22nd June 2013 (Boa's)



## acsnakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in the upstairs function room of *The P**rince of Wales, Coventry Road, Hinckley LE10 0JT *on *Saturday 22nd June 2013* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Boa's, Colubrid's and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor, acsnakes or Multicorn with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April Taylor, acsnakes or Multicorn to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.

Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*
*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*
*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*
*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*
*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*
*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave. *
*The sale of reptiles is not permitted at the reptile meeting.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 
See you there:2thumb:


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

awesome 

Il bring my atb :flrt:
Rhino rat snake :flrt:
And jungle bci:flrt:


----------



## acsnakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: a few snakes
April Taylor: Western Hognose 
benlambert: ATB, Rhino Rat, jungle BCI

:2thumb:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

i should be able to make this one...it'll last one before i head north! :gasp: 
can i please book in a.....................leopard gecko!bet you weren't expecting that. i've really got loads of exciting things i just don't want any of you to get jealous of my collection :whistling2:


----------



## acsnakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: a few snakes
April Taylor: Western Hognose 
benlambert: ATB, Rhino Rat, jungle BCI
adwraith: leopard gecko
multicorn: might bring something!!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't make it again as its mums birthday, same reason I wasn't going to the donny conference with Lee. Have fun x


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann W said:


> Can't make it again as its mums birthday, same reason I wasn't going to the donny conference with Lee. Have fun x


Miss you


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

Can I bring my Hoggies please (3 of them) - They are not as pretty as Zeus as they are all normals but the variation even amongst normals can be seen with these 3.


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

having looked at the calendar it turns out i've agreed to do 3 things that night :bash: family event up north, friend moving to japan party in birmingham and this! so will have to confirm nearer the time whether i can come or not...and the day after the meet its donny so i'll see you all then anyway?unless i've got the date wrong for that too 

don't celebrate too soon though you haven't got rid of me that easily! i'll still return for the meets if i can! :2thumb:


----------



## acsnakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: a few snakes
April Taylor: Western Hognose 
benlambert: ATB, Rhino Rat, jungle BCI
adwraith: leopard gecko
multicorn: might bring something!!!!
Crazeemaz: western hognoses


:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice start so far! Maz if you are bringing normals I'll bring my albino princess! : victory:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Can I book in Nagini, my lovely, cuddly, yellow anaconda, please?









:bash::bash:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: a few snakes
April Taylor: Western Hognose 
benlambert: ATB, Rhino Rat, jungle BCI
adwraith: leopard gecko
multicorn: might bring something!!!!
Crazeemaz: western hognoses
Jeffers: anaconda

:2thumb:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> Nice start so far! Maz if you are bringing normals I'll bring my albino princess! : victory:


Ooh yes please do! I really want an albino as well as an axanthic


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

If the 6 months rule applies to spiders, I have a treat for you in November, April. I went to the bts show yesterday and came back with a lasiodora parahybana - or salmon pink birdeater. They look like this as adults:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

Jeff, looking forward to seeing the Annie but u can keep that ruddy spider at home LOL.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Noooooooooo!



there you go jeffers 

apparently the 6 month rule does not apply to inverts bring as many as you like 


:lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Nightfirez said:


> there you go jeffers
> 
> apparently the 6 month rule does not apply to inverts bring as many as you like
> 
> ...


 

Not sure about bringing along 2 "beasts" to the same meeting, but if it keeps April happy...... :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

La la la not listening


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

Must remember im busy the WHOLE of novemeber!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

crazeemaz said:


> Ooh yes please do! I really want an albino as well as an axanthic


Just mind your fingers, she thinks everything is food! :gasp: I mean seriously, socks, waterbowls, my jumper, she'll try and eat anyting!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Just mind your fingers, she thinks everything is food! :gasp: I mean seriously, socks, waterbowls, my jumper, she'll try and eat anyting!


 
and you're worried about a tiny little spider! :lol2:


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Not sure if I can make this one either!

Slightly better reason than missing last Saturday, as we may be moving house.

(New house with room to convert bit of garage to reptile room,:2thumb: so if you know anyone breeding JCPs this year let me know!)


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> and you're worried about a tiny little spider! :lol2:


Spiders are icky! Though I did see one that even I thought was beautiful, a gooty??? Still wouldn't want to touch it and you can keep yours at the other end of the room to me if its going to be that big! :whip:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Spiders are icky! Though I did see one that even I thought was beautiful, a gooty??? Still wouldn't want to touch it and you can keep yours at the other end of the room to me if its going to be that big! :whip:


Don't worry, when mine gets really big, I'll keep it away from you if it makes you nervous! :lol2:


----------



## acsnakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: a few snakes
April Taylor: Western Hognose 
benlambert: ATB, Rhino Rat, jungle BCI
adwraith: leopard gecko
multicorn: keeper corns
Crazeemaz: western hognoses
Jeffers: anaconda
Adam Wilford: common boa
Benji-le3: australian water dragon, Male ornate uromastyx, mali uromastyx, orange spotted agama, frillie :flrt:


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

acsnakes said:


> Booked in so far:
> 
> acsnakes: a few snakes
> April Taylor: Western Hognose
> ...



Some crackers booked in and nice to see some lizards again Ben and ad, 
Should be a great meet again.


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

had actually forgotten about this thread to some extent :lol2: we need to make sure this side of things is kept up rather than just facebook so that new people find it/know what's going on...
am really hoping i can make this now with all the lizards :mf_dribble:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Agree that this needs keeping alive but will say I spend more time on cb and even fb than here now. Just seems full of arguments all the time and I can't be bothered with it.


----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

As said, will probably be bringing whatever is ready on the day.

Agreed about not being on here as much - too much effort and drama.


----------



## acsnakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: a few snakes
April Taylor: Western Hognose 
benlambert: ATB, Rhino Rat, jungle BCI
adwraith: leopard gecko
multicorn: keeper corns
Crazeemaz: western hognoses
Jeffers: anaconda
Adam Wilford: common boa
Benji-le3: australian water dragon, Male ornate uromastyx, mali uromastyx, orange spotted agama, frillie 
Sazzness: a snake or two


----------



## beffffff (Jan 11, 2013)

Hinckley is just round the corner from us. Are newbies welcome (obviously without snake because we've not had him long enough)


----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

beffffff said:


> Hinckley is just round the corner from us. Are newbies welcome (obviously without snake because we've not had him long enough)


Sure thing - come on down  we love seeing new faces!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

beffffff said:


> Hinckley is just round the corner from us. Are newbies welcome (obviously without snake because we've not had him long enough)


Very much welcome, see you there!


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

beffffff said:


> Hinckley is just round the corner from us. Are newbies welcome (obviously without snake because we've not had him long enough)


I'm just over the A6 from you in Quorn. I'm not sure if I'm going to next meet, but should be going to the one after. 

Maybe we could get a car share thing going? I think Ronster is still in Mountsorrel, so he might be up for sharing too?


----------



## beffffff (Jan 11, 2013)

Revobuzz said:


> I'm just over the A6 from you in Quorn. I'm not sure if I'm going to next meet, but should be going to the one after.
> 
> Maybe we could get a car share thing going? I think Ronster is still in Mountsorrel, so he might be up for sharing too?


That seems like a good idea to me


----------



## stccpins (Apr 17, 2013)

hello guys would it be possible to bring my Emerald tree boa thanks james

theres a few pictures below  

stccpins's Library | Photobucket


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi James

Forgive me if we have actually spoken before, I do not recognise your user name. Are you a first time attendee? If so, we do ask that the first time you attend you come without any animals so that you can see the environment that you are bringing your animal into and can plan for its needs accordingly for the next meet. 

We would love to meet you, and having looked at your photos I know there are loads of us that will love to meet your GTP too in time. 

I hope you don't mind me saying this about coming snake-less first time around and we hope to see you there. : victory:


----------



## stccpins (Apr 17, 2013)

yes i havent been before, this will be my first time attending .


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

We'll look forward to meeting you, we have quite a mixed bag of reptiles this month so should make for an enjoyable first meet for you. :2thumb:

P.s sorry I thought your etb was a gtp!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Looking forward to this one -and to the following day! :no1:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Looking forward to this one -and to the following day! :no1:


Yeah should be a good weekend :2thumb: i'll definitely be coming now, managed to sort it out! don't know about Lucy yet though.


----------



## JemmaLambert (Oct 12, 2011)

definatly looks like a good meet. exciting!!!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

adwraith said:


> Yeah should be a good weekend :2thumb: i'll definitely be coming now, managed to sort it out! don't know about Lucy yet though.


Bring the beauty, I'm sick of seeing the beast! :whistling2:

Happy birthday too!


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

Ronster said:


> Bring the beauty, I'm sick of seeing the beast! :whistling2:
> 
> Happy birthday too!


i have no idea how to respond to this Ron...


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

adwraith said:


> Yeah should be a good weekend :2thumb: i'll definitely be coming now, managed to sort it out! don't know about Lucy yet though.


Melanie isn't able to make this one, so just me, I'm afraid (she is coming to Donnie on Sunday, though).


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't make this one again  working at the pub.

On a slight side note, I've been asked to write an article about when I was a crocodile farmer and a separate body has asked me to turn it into a university level, conservation based, lesson length lecture (30mins-an hour). If anyone would like to attend when I present it let me know.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Jade01 said:


> I can't make this one again  working at the pub.
> 
> On a slight side note, I've been asked to write an article about when I was a crocodile farmer and a separate body has asked me to turn it into a university level, conservation based, lesson length lecture (30mins-an hour). If anyone would like to attend when I present it let me know.


When and where are you presenting this? I'd be interested in listening.


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

*Good night*

What a good night some interesting reps and agood chat, thanks for the young girl who put me right about keeping tortoises. Think Jeffers anaconda stole the show with it biting everyone who handled it, thats the type of snake you want to put in somones bed if you didnt get on to well with them lol

Regards Dave


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Jeffers3 said:


> When and where are you presenting this? I'd be interested in listening.


Not 100% sure yet, as soon as I know I'll put a message up


----------



## ballgirl (Jan 21, 2011)

When is the next meet? I think I should put in an appearance if possible. Been meaning to for ages...


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

ballgirl said:


> When is the next meet? I think I should put in an appearance if possible. Been meaning to for ages...


The next meet is July 27th but it'll be a bit different:We are simply going to the pub that we hold the meet at, where there will be a live band and a BBQ - NO REPTILES at this months meet. Normal service will resume in August. 

Why not come along and meet us anyway? x


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

It's a shame the reptile meetings moved so far away. can't get to it any-more :/ I misses the meets.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

morning-star said:


> It's a shame the reptile meetings moved so far away. can't get to it any-more :/ I misses the meets.


As we said to Ed, it may have moved but it is now closer for 90% of the regular attendees. You will know that as I am ten minutes from Leicester City Centre it is obviously a lot further away for me personally, however, I love the meets and it was me that originally set them up, so there is no way that I would let a little travelling get in the way.


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

morning-star said:


> It's a shame the reptile meetings moved so far away. can't get to it any-more :/ I misses the meets.


I'm not going to the July meet 'cos I'm away, but if you need a lift I'm sure someone will offer. 

I'm happy to give you a lift to the August one. (If my life doesn't get in the way of that one too! grrrr)


----------



## acsnakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Next Meeting: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...st-midlands-reptile-meeting.html#post11407422


----------

